# Word of the Day: Nefarious



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Double Word Challenge!
naive: (of a person or action) showing a lack of experience, wisdom, or judgment.
nefarious: (typically of an action or activity) wicked or criminal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*I was so Naive when I had my first child I had no idea where she was going to come out from?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

The wicked witch persuaded the naive young girl to participate in her nefarious activities.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

What nefarious motivations do scammers have, for treating everyone as if we are naïve regarding their schemes.?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

There was nothing nefarious in the child's actions; she was simply naïve,  as to the possible outcomes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2020)

Naive spelled backward is Evian.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> There was nothing nefarious in the child's actions; she was simply naïve,  as to the possible outcomes.


Sounds like a great start to a story!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The wicked witch persuaded the naive young girl to participate in her nefarious activities.


I think you and Kaila could build a great story from these two sentences!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Nefarious con-artists prey on the naive and count senior citizens, too, as being among the gullible!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Was it naïve of us, to hope for more games participants, on a sunny and summery Sunday?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Was it naïve of us, to hope for more games participants, on a sunny and summery Sunday?


Yup!  I'll admit to being naive about the participation prospects, but I do understand the pull of the sun!


----------

